# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Lucidity Institute Is Calling For Help!

## Citizen

Hey!

The lucidity institute is doing an experiment in order to prove the similarities between lucid dream and non-lucid dreams. All you gotta do is report you last lucid dream, your last non-lucid dream, your next lucid dream, and your next non-lucid dream!

Here's the link for more info!
http://www.lucidity.com/dreams4.html

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Thanks for the link Citizen! I'm in on this.

----------


## Wavefunction

Cool. If I get 2 LDs in the near future, I'll submit them.

----------


## Clairity

Thanks for posting this!   :smiley:

----------


## Bonsay

> Participants will receive a link allowing you to download a free copy of A TRANCE INDUCTION OF LUCID DREAMING in mp3 format, so make sure you give a valid email address on the questionnaire. Please fill out questionnaires and reports for each of the four dreams as soon as possible, but no later than by December 31, 2007.




Oh yeah!  :tongue2:  . If I get any LDs, why not... it wouldn't hurt to help.

----------


## Adam

Cool - looking for a Lucid weekend, so will use this thanks  ::D:

----------


## Alex D

Will do.

----------

